

Ask HN: How to do marketing promotion for a open source project? - whitepaper2008

I'm a creator of a open source project, I found my idea is unique and useful. All teams I stayed love this project and use it in their projects. But I find it is very very hard to tell the community there it is, and even more harder to prove it is useful.<p>My project is guzz(http://code.google.com/p/guzz/), a orm framework designed for large scaled system.<p>I have tried to post a news in the theserverside.com, little attentions. My problem is I'm not a employee of google, facebook, twitter, or some place like that; so I can't tell the community it is born in a reliable company.<p>I really want to share my project? Or, someone proves me a wrong idea. No feedback is boring. So, what should I do?
======
radicalbyte
English is your second language, right? Your code.google page is full of
language faults. For example "like shopping site" should be "like a shopping
site", and "physic" servers should be "physical" servers. There are also a
number of spelling mistakes. Your choice of words is also a little.. odd.

I'm not trying to be negative, just honest. I can also speak a second language
(dutch), and despite the fact that I'm at a high level when compared to my
peers, I'd not dare to open a code.google.com site in dutch. So well done for
doing it. It is to be commended.

Other than that, it's not clear from the first page exactly what your product
does. You should be able to explain the most important features in a couple of
sentences.

Why should I use Guzz instead of reliable technology like Hibernate, Entity
Framework, Active Record or the like?

From your site it looks like the framework is targeted against massive
relational tables, and allows a certain level of scaling by automatically
splitting these tables across database instances. Is that right? Why is that
better than the competition?

What language/frameworks does it target? Java? Ruby? C++? Cobol?

Who uses it? What kind of traffic volumes do they see? What kind of workloads?

~~~
whitepaper2008
Thanks!

